

Ask HN: What do you think about my first coding project? - kmack

I've been teaching myself to code over the last couple of months and finally, this past weekend, decided to put my mind to actually trying to build something! So this is my first little project, Clearli a quick and simple weather app.<p>Please let me know what you think!<p>http://clearli.herokuapp.com/
======
logn
Looks nice and good that you can now build a full app. Two things, you have a
bug as it's 73 degrees F where I am and the site says 0. Also, keep in mind
that a large part of coding is the quality of the source itself. To that end,
there are many books on the subject such as Clean Code.

~~~
kmack
I'll be sure to go back through and clean up my code, the site should however
be displaying 0 if yesterday at this same time it was also, 73 degrees F, does
this seem correct?

~~~
logn
no, definitely a bug

~~~
alexgaribay
No it's not a bug. I had to read it twice. For me it says _10°F warmer and a
bit windier than this time yesterday. It's also way clearer than yesterday and
it'll be warmer an hour from now._ The keyword in that is warmer. So if the
temperature is the same as it was a day prior, it would be 0.

Very nice project by the way.

------
joonix
I actually really like this. The natural language of the weather and the
comparison to yesterday is helpful in understanding how I need to approach the
day. This is impressive for a first project after only a few months! Mind
sharing your recommended resources for learning?

~~~
kmack
Of course, up until now my experience has been something along the lines of...
first I completed Chris Pines learn to program and all of the exercises on
Codeacademy. Next, I read the book, Beginning Ruby from Novice to Professional
and completed some other online exercises such as the Ruby Monk problems. Most
of the preparation I was doing at the time was to get ready for my interview
to App Academy so, I also completed their prepwork which consisted of some TDD
problems and an event planner from Jumpstart Labs.

Unfortunately I didn't do so great in the interview for App Academy and was
rejected, which was last week, however following my interview I decided I
would just set my mind to actually trying to build something to begin the
process of teaching myself!

Hope this helps

~~~
kmack
Here's a link to that prepwork if you're interested

<https://github.com/appacademy/prep-work>

------
powatom
Seems pretty nice, but the background is repeating vertically here. It'd be
good to be able to set my location manually too, it thinks I'm in London but
I'm up North in Liverpool.

~~~
kmack
I'll check into that background issue, I think the locations are off for some
people because it's just checking their IP? I was hoping to include the option
for people the just manually search locations in the next iteration. Thanks
for the feedback though!

------
dan-g
I enjoy how it's really clean. Have you thought about using bullet points
instead of full sentences? It may be easier to get all of the information in
one glance.

------
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://clearli.herokuapp.com/>

------
jcutrell
Nice job.

Try doing this to make the background prettier (albeit a bit more demanding on
performance):

background-size: cover;

